# Old Organic Gardening Magazines for Sale



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

[FONT=&quot]I have the following old issues of Organic Gardening available. They are in good to very good condition unless noted. Covers have some degree of wear and the pages are lightly browned but are not brittle. Cost is $1 per issue plus shipping. Depending on how many you want, I can ship First Class, Priority Flat Rate, or Parcel Post (magazines canât be shipped via media mail). I will give a discount for purchasing multiple issues. I can accept money orders or PayPal. Thanks![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1955 â September[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1959 â December[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1960 â March[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1961 â Jan, April, Aug, Oct, Nov[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1962 â January (writing & sticker on cover)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1974 â December[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1975 â Feb, July, Sept, Oct, Nov, Dec[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1976 â Jan, Mar, Apr (front cover mostly missing), May, Jun, July, Oct, Nov[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1977 â Jan, Feb, Sept[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1978 â April[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1981 â March, June, July, Sept[/FONT]


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

If anyone would like this whole lot for $10 plus Parcel Post shipping, let me know. Otherwise, they'll be going to the yard sale.


----------

